# here's what I'm using for a pen press



## jd99 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I had my machine shop, I made about 50 of these little arbor presses for a customer, and I've had this prototype in the bottom of my tool box for about 15 years (Picture 1).

I decided to modify it to use as a pen press, the first thing I had to do was raise it up 1 1/2" to have enough room to press the pens and pencils. (checked the height against a slim line pencil; the tallest I've had to asemble. (picture 2)

I also made a slip in pin that would allow me to use the same bushings that I turn the pens with as spacers if I needed them. The pin is easly removed if I want to take it out. (picture 2 shows the pin, and picture 3 & 4 shows a bushing on it).

The next picture (picture 5) shows a tube and a coupler in the press together position, using a bushing on the bottom. (I didn't have any pens ready to assemble for this shot, gotta get busy turnning):wink:

You dont have to use the pin or bushing, I just thought it would help keep the assembly straight.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

OK, I'm in! Please just PM the price. It's ugly watching a grown, fat, man cry in public! 

Nicely done!!!!!


----------



## hehndc (Jan 16, 2012)

That, looks like one well built press.  

Nice.

Steve


----------



## GaTurner83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very interesting.That looks like it would be the perfect pen press.From what I can tell it looks like it would hold everything in perfect alignment.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful.  Short of offering a complete arbor press, I'd love to see someone (hint, hint) offer the bottom end pieces that could be used with something like the Harbor Freight arbor press.  I use one, and assume quite a few folks here do also.  I use wooden blocks at the bottom, not exactly the ideal solution. A buddy of mine is a machinist, and he went thru a divorce last year, so all his spare time is spent earning money from real projects, not satisfying a friend's need for hobby stuff.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry guys I don't have the capability in my home shop to make these.... well I do but it would take too long, and I wouldn't have time to turn pens.

All the drawings, jigs, and fixtures for these little arbor presses went with my tool & die shop, when I sold it 5 years ago.

But not to fear there is someone that makes a small arbor press other than HF, Grizzly makes one.

here is the link:
BE1001 Bald Eagle Mini Arbor Press

They don't look too bad and the head looks like it adjust up and down.
Thanks
Danny


----------



## tim self (Jan 17, 2012)

OK, that's just teasing!!  Show us something nice and tell us we can't have one....  Bait and switch huh?

Looks nice though, Andy and I will just have to drool and cry.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 17, 2012)

tim self said:


> OK, that's just teasing!! Show us something nice and tell us we can't have one.... Bait and switch huh?
> 
> Looks nice though, Andy and I will just have to drool and cry.


 
I think the price would be too high any how, if I remember right there was about $60.00 to $70.00 just in material for that little arbor press, and that was 15 years ago.

I sold them for $250.00 each, the customer was a company that did a lot of electronic lead forming stuff, they also sold wave soldering machines that would solder a complete circuit board in one pass. This was back in the day when there were more electronic components on circuit boards, the leads had to be formed and cut in order to fit the boards. Now days everything is intergrated circuits for the most part.

I made I would guess 1200 or more, small special die sets, for different components for them that would fit in those arbor presses that why they have the (4) 1/2" holes in the base plate, that was what located the die set in the proper position.

Got an old picture somewhere of me holding the die set and it would fit in my hand, I'll see if I can find it.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## RussFromNH (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, that is very nice.  I am struggleing with pressing my pens.  I think I have broken 3 or 4 out of the last 12 that I have made.  This is one of the reasons that I have stopped in my tracks.  I used to use my clamps, but they would slip at the last turn and usually drop.


----------



## Papo (Jan 17, 2012)

Why would anyone want to spend $40 to $80 on a pen press is beyond me.If you have a lathe you also have a press.I took 2 pieces of wood and turn them to fit my mt2 on the head and tailstock,lock my tailstock to the lenght desire and use the handwheel as a press.I use this method and have both hands free to align the pen before pressing, have not ruin a pen with method.oh yes I also shanffer the inside of each tube so starting the pen pieces becomes easier.I also use dental basewax on the tube ends this keeps the glue out of the tube and easier to press.


----------



## RussFromNH (Jan 17, 2012)

I tried using the lathe and it worked better then the clamps, but the pen still popped out of the jig I made. I did not break the pen, but I had a heck of a time setting in the nib side.  

I also now have a drill press (Christmas).  I was going to give that a try next.  Someone on IAP made a jig that looked easy to use.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Papo said:


> Why would anyone want to spend $40 to $80 on a pen press is beyond me.If you have a lathe you also have a press.I took 2 pieces of wood and turn them to fit my mt2 on the head and tailstock,lock my tailstock to the lenght desire and use the handwheel as a press.I use this method and have both hands free to align the pen before pressing, have not ruin a pen with method.oh yes I also shanffer the inside of each tube so starting the pen pieces becomes easier.I also use dental basewax on the tube ends this keeps the glue out of the tube and easier to press.


Sounds like a good idea but the wife with her jewelry, and now with my pens, are planning to hit maybe 10 shows this year, so if I have say 30 pens per show, that could be 300 I have to assemble along with turn, I needed something a little quicker.


----------

